# Sun Butter



## PieSusan (Jan 22, 2009)

SUNBUTTER - Genuine Red River Sunflower Butter

For those with peanut allergies (like me) this product is a good substitute. It was at the Fabulous Food Show. And, on the site, I learned that Trader Joe's brand is actually theirs.


----------



## Saraaaaa (Jan 23, 2009)

Interesting, have not seen it in stores. Isn't Trader Joe's private label, you mean they are from the same company?


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, Trader Joe's private label is made by Sun Butter.


----------

